# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  օգնեք  գտնել դասագրքի պատասխանները

## stepanyanarg

Ով կարա տա 9-րդ դասարանի Աթանասյան,Բուտուզով, և այլն Երկրաչափության խնդիրների լուծումները էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով.ինտերնետից գտել եմ,բայց էդրա մեջ լռիվ չի,238 խնդրից ենկոմ չկա.եթե կարաք շատ եմ խնդրում օգնեք

----------

